# Ducato 2.3JTD Cambelt Kit Change - How Much!!!?



## Charisma

With several posts recently mentioning recommended cambelt change intervals, it occurred to me that my 2005 Fiat Ducato (probably real age 2004 when it left the Fiat factory) is probably due a cambelt even though its only done 13K miles.

A quick call to Johns Cross and I was quoted £360 +VAT 8O which seems quite a lot more than some people are quoting. 

Having looked at my ebay manual on CD, it does look like quite an involved job requiring some specialised tools. I am quite a keen DIYer but this looks a bit too difficult a job.

As some of you seem to have tackled the job yourselves, how easy would you rate it on a scale of 1 (easy) to 10 (difficult)?

Also is £360 +VAT a reasonable charge for changing the belt kit? Any recommendations for garages in Mid Sussex area that would be cheaper?

Having had a cambelt break on a Ford Orion many years ago when it was less than a year old with less than 12K miles on the clock - lots of bent valves, I am a little paranoid - although that repair was done under warranty fortunately.

Any help or advice 8O appreciated as always.

Thanks

Charisma


----------



## BJT

This was the subject of similar posting last week for a 2.8 engine. 
By coincidence I had the cam belt on my 2.3 JTD changed last week. The job is listed in the garage data as taking just under 3 hours, and the cost of the belt kit CW cam and tensioner is around £132. So if you allow say £50/ hr garage costs, and most garages charge a higher rate, you can expect the job to cost around £285 + VAT. So the quote from John is about right.
I had a service and MoT done as well as the cambelt and my final bill was £532!!


----------



## zoro

Service,MOT and cambelt changed (including all the pulley's etc) on a 2.8 engine - £360 
Pecks Hill garage Mansfield

Steve


----------



## Charisma

BJT - so thats £532 for a Service MOT and Cambelt - not sure where in the country you are

and Zoro thats £360 for the same work in Mansfield.

Quite a big difference in costs.  

Johns Cross are quoting £360 +VAT (£414) just for the Belt change - no service or MOT 8O


----------



## eddied

*Cambelt change*

 Ciao tutti,
if and when you can, get the job done in Europe!
Collected mine from workshop yesterday (as per another thread) Fiat 2.8 JTD, 2002, 56500 Kms. Full 60 K service and oil & filters change, new alternator pulley belt, new timing belt kit, all inc. Euro 382.
Actual timing belt kit cost quoted Euro 148.50 inc. IVA (VAT)
Labour costs Euro 110.00
saluti,
eddied


----------



## BJT

Oi be in Hampshire... North- west area. Land of the Iron Age forts.


----------



## johnc

I have just replaced the camshaft belt on my marine version of a Ford Fiesta diesel engine and that is a very simple beast. To be honest as a life time DIY person I would not advise you to "have a go" One of the problems you may encounter is the belt tension but I do suspect that this is done via an automatic belt tensioner unlike my Ford which needed a special tool (my fingers) Biggest problem is, .... if you make an A£$E of it, you are looking at £1000s to get the head off etc. 

John


----------



## FrankStretton

Had mine done recently on a 2.8 full cam belt kit & tensioner £222.50


----------



## jonse

Bought the kit for 153.39euros indi garage 111.52+19.6 tax 291.069 Euros total 2.75 hr labour so not such a differanc between France and UK


----------



## gaspode

Had our 2.8JTD done last year.

Cambelt and pulley kit was around £80 direct from the Auto Factor (on a cash trade account). My mobile mechanic did the fitting, took him around 4 hrs IIRC ("A" class) and total labour cost about £150 which included some servicing elements done at the same time (Oil change, fuel filter etc.).

It's a job that can be done without special tools if you're resourceful but not recommended for a beginner or anyone without double jointed fingers and arms. I did a 1.9 Fiat myself about 4 years ago but it's a job best left to a fit and agile young fella with flexible joints IMHO. :wink:


----------



## lookback

I had the cambelt & adjuster and also the alternator belt replaced on my 2.8JTD Ducatto on 30 Mar 09 by North East Truck and Van Ltd. Total cost £412.15. Bill showsarts: £65.89
Labour: £292.50
VAT: £53.76

Ian


----------



## SNandJA

Charisma said:


> With several posts recently mentioning recommended cambelt change intervals, it occurred to me that my 2005 Fiat Ducato (probably real age 2004 when it left the Fiat factory) is probably due a cambelt even though its only done 13K miles.
> 
> A quick call to Johns Cross and I was quoted £360 +VAT 8O which seems quite a lot more than some people are quoting.
> 
> Having looked at my ebay manual on CD, it does look like quite an involved job requiring some specialised tools. I am quite a keen DIYer but this looks a bit too difficult a job.
> 
> As some of you seem to have tackled the job yourselves, how easy would you rate it on a scale of 1 (easy) to 10 (difficult)?
> 
> Also is £360 +VAT a reasonable charge for changing the belt kit? Any recommendations for garages in Mid Sussex area that would be cheaper?
> 
> Having had a cambelt break on a Ford Orion many years ago when it was less than a year old with less than 12K miles on the clock - lots of bent valves, I am a little paranoid - although that repair was done under warranty fortunately.
> 
> Any help or advice 8O appreciated as always.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charisma


I replied on a previous post to say I had a contact who services and races trucks.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77465-.html

Parts ie complete belt and drive set £175 and 3 hours labour charged at a lower rate than normal so probably unfair to quote actual price but note the 3 hours on the bill.

The one thing that was said is that Fiat Ducato 2.3JTD aren't as easy as others......

Steve


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Just had our N&B Flair 7100 cam belt changed @ 30,000 miles and it cost us £350.

So your price from a m/h dealer is about right.


----------

